

Show HN: Js library to show github stars for repo or user/org - mazondo
https://github.com/stretchr/github-stars

======
mazondo
We made this real quick to show how many stars we have for all of our repos,
also works with a single repo as well.

------
matryer
I use this to brag about my open-source impact.

